# Nhận trọn gói thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR giá rẻ chất lượng



## haichaukinhdoanh (1/3/22)

Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin công suất lớn chuyên dành cho công nghiệp như công trình nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp, siêu thị, nhà hàng,... cần thi công máy lạnh để đảm bảo luồng không khí trong lành, sảng khoái mà vẫn có sự sang trọng, hiện đại cho không gian.


» Xem thêm bài viết :
1. Tìm ra đơn vị tư vấn, lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin giá rẻ
2. Đơn Vị Cung Cấp, Lắp Đặt Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Daikin Giá Rẻ Tại HCM
3. Phân phối, lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin giá cực rẻ

















Hình ảnh thực tế lắp máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió





Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin tích hợp công nghệ inverter, mẫu mới 2021 có nhiều cải tiến hơn so với các dòng khác, vận hành êm ái hơn, tạo luồng không khí mát mẻ và sảng khoái.





 Tính năng nổi bật của sản phẩm :

- Thiết kế cho ống môi chất lạnh dài
Chiều dài đường ống tối đa 70 m và độ chênh lệch tối đa 50 m để đáp ứng cho các công trình xây dựng quy mô vừa và lớn.


- Áp suất tĩnh ngoài cao
Dàn nóng đã đạt được áp suất tĩnh bên ngoài cao lên đến 78,4 Pa, đảm bảo tản nhiệt hiệu quả và vận động ổn định của thiết bị theo cả phân cấp hoặc bố trí chuyên sâu.


- Chế độ vận hành êm ái ban đêm
Chức năng vận hành êm ái vào ban đêm tự động triệt tiêu độ ồn hoạt động vào ban đêm bằng cách giảm công suất hoạt động để duy trì môi trường yên tĩnh của khu vực lân cận. Ba chế độ có thể lựa chọn có sẵn, tùy thuộc vào mức độ yêu cầu.






 Tham khảo 4 model máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin mẫu mới dành cho công nghiệp :






















Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDR200PY1 8 HP 68000Btu


Giá bán : Liên hệ 0911 260 247


Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDR250PY1 10 HP 91000Btu


Giá bán : Liên hệ 0911 260 247


Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDR400PY1 15 HP 136000Btu


Giá bán : Liên hệ 0911 260 247


Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDR500PY1 20 HP 171000Btu


Giá bán : Liên hệ 0911 260 247








⇒ Click vào từng model sản phẩm để xem thông số kỹ thuật sản phẩm hoặc xem tại : Máy lạnh giấu trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh

Thanh Hải Châu cam kết :

✓ Giá tốt nhất thị trường
✓ Sản phẩm 100% chính hãng
✓ Dịch vụ chăm sóc, hậu mãi chu đáo
✓ Sản phẩm 100% mới nguyên đai nguyên kiện
✓ Bảo hành 01 năm máy, 05 năm máy nén




*Công Ty Thanh Hải Châu là đơn vị cung cấp Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin chính hãng với mức giá cạnh tranh và ưu đãi nhất cho các công trình.*





Hàng được nhập nguyên thùng, nguyên kiện từ Nhật Bản, Thái Lan hay Malaysia có chứng nhận CO - CQ và chứng từ hóa đơn đỏ.


Sản phẩm được bảo hành chính hãng trong thời gian 12 tháng cho máy và 60 tháng cho bộ phận máy nén (block). Cho nên mua hàng tại Thanh Hải Châu quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về mọi vấn đề: nguồn gốc xuất xứ, hàng thật và chế độ bảo hành.












Thanh Hải Châu giao và chuẩn bị lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin tại Bình Dương





Bên cạnh đó, Thanh Hải Châu là nhà thầu luôn việc lắp đặt máy, với đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên có bề dày kinh nghiệm, có sự nhiệt huyết và năng động, tận tâm tận lực vì mỗi khách hàng.












Công trình lắp đặt máy lạnh Daikin giấu trần thực tế tại Bến Cát - Bình Dương





Chính sự kết hợp của 2 yếu tố là vừa cung cấp và vừa lắp đặt cho nên mỗi thành viên của Thanh Hải Châu hiểu rõ yêu cầu lắp đặt đúng chuẩn, cũng như những nguyên tắc cần thiết trong mỗi bước lắp đặt để giúp hoàn thiện sản phẩm đúng quy trình - thẩm mỹ - bền bỉ và chất lượng.





Sau lắp đặt, chúng tôi còn bảo hành lên đến 12 tháng cho công trình. Vì vậy khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm chọn Thanh Hải Châu để mua máy và lắp đặt.





Vừa cung cấp, vừa lắp đặt nên giá thi công máy lạnh giấu trần cho công trình cũng sẽ ưu ái hơn nhiều cho các chủ công trình. Vậy nên nếu bạn đang cần Tư vấn - Báo giá - Khảo sát công trình lắp đặt máy lạnh nối ống gió Daikin hay các hãng khác thì hãy gọi Mr Luân theo số Hotline 0911 260 247 ngay hôm nay nhé !


Xin cảm ơn !


-----------------









Quay về trang chủ để xem tiếp: WWW.THANHHAICHAU.VN




Nguồn tin : Model máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin dành cho công nghiệp


----------

